# Prewar Fisk Brick Red Balloon tires. These are THE original balloon tires.



## PrewarSchwinns (Jul 13, 2015)

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1930s-Fisk-Balloon-Tires-New-Departure-Schwinn-Elgin-Monark-Silver-King-/151744691647?*

Above is the link to my listing on Ebay

For sale is n original set of Fisk balloon tires. Fisk was the original/first balloon tire manufacturer for Schwinn in 1933-4. Shortly after, however, Schwinn appointed U.S Rubber to be their official Balloon tire manufacturer. This means that Fisk was only able to manufacture around 5000 sets of tires or so. This makes these tires an extremely rare set then, as they are not only in the highly desirable brick red color, but they are also just one of a handful of surviving sets. These tires are in pretty good shape for their age and can still hold air at around 12 psi. They would make a great addition to any Early 1930's Schwinn Balloon tire bicycle, such as an aerocycle, B10e, or Admiral, as these tires were manufactured around 1933-34, and were designed for these bikes specifically.These are perfect tires for a showroom bike. 
If this item does not sell, I am open to offers. Thanks for viewing!





!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Very Nice!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for posting these for sale. Price and location is required per the forum rules. Please add ASAP


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 13, 2015)

Great tires...listed on ebay;  $400 starting bid or $600 buy it now in Missouri 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1930...hwinn-Elgin-Monark-Silver-King-/151744691647?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 13, 2015)

And "POOF" ,,they're gone. Sold like lightnin.


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2015)

ivrjhnsn said:


> And "POOF" ,,they're gone. Sold like lightnin.




Stuff this rare should always sell this fast.


----------



## PrewarSchwinns (Jul 13, 2015)

sold


prewarschwinns said:


> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-1930s-fisk-balloon-tires-new-departure-schwinn-elgin-monark-silver-king-/151744691647?*
> 
> above is the link to my listing on ebay
> 
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 6, 2021)

I HAVE ONE OF THESE TIRES WITH TWO DOUBLE DROP CENTER RIMS!
ANYONE INTERESTED EMAIL ME DIRECT.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 7, 2021)

THOSE WERE NICE


----------



## bloo (Feb 7, 2021)

Any pictures of the tread?


----------

